# Generally Hilarious!



## disassociative (Jul 28, 2006)

This is not really EMS related(Unless you count the fact that I needed immediate medical intervention after watching this and falling on the floor
laughing)

http://www.ifilm.com/player/?ifilmI...ize=default&context=product&launchVal=1&data=


 l


----------



## cmitchell93270 (Jul 28, 2006)

c'mon i wanted to know the stats of lacruse...


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2006)

:sad:  It gave me some wierd page :sad:


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Me too. Gave stats about the player or something talking about the root cause and exceptions.


----------

